# Puppy food



## lopac (Jan 12, 2012)

I just recently joined and have a message on the New Member column.
I have a 6 month old Toy Rottweiler, now weighing 12.2 lbs. When I purchased her she was 12 weeks old. I started her on SD at the suggestioin of my vet. She didn't seem too interested in her food.At first adding some scrambled egg helped but then that did not do the trick. I did some investigation and it seemed like Kirkland Puppy dry was a good choice. I have tried to do the slow transition recommended but she just picks out the Kirkland and leaves the SD. So far after one day she seems ok, stool is still firm. On the assumption that she continues to be satisfied with the Kirkland I will feed that to her. If not, can you suggest a good puppy food, and what to feed her at 1 year old. So far she does not seem to have any allergies etc.
Lopac


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What is a toy rottweiler? 

Are you looking for a dry food or would you consider a raw diet? Raw would be my first choice, but for a dry food I like Acana..


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hi, again welcome to DFC.

From the picture of her she is a Dachshund Mix....dont be fooled by "cute names" given my "breeders" of "designer breeds"...she is a mix, with-according to your picture-mostly Dachshund blood.

ANYWAYS....

I HIGHLY suggest getting her onto a grain free, all life stages, food. 
Taste of the Wild, Acana(the grain free line,) Canidae(the grain free line,) Orijen and Wellness Core are my top suggestions for processed foods(raw of course is my #1 suggestion!:wink


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> What is a toy rottweiler?


I learn something new every day, I dont even want to know what they mix in with a rottie to get it to 15 lbs. Really sad. 

Anyways, food wise, if Kirkland is what you can afford, then stick with it, its the cheapest of the premium brands (no corn, wheat, soy, byproducts, etc), but if you can afford better quality foods, I would pick acana, blue buffalo wilderness puppy or taste of the wild puppy.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I learn something new every day, I dont even want to know what they mix in with a rottie to get it to 15 lbs. Really sad.


From my research it is a mix of small dogs that can, and some times do, produce black and tan. TOTALLY different looking pups from the same litter, breeding mixed breed dogs that have MULTIPLE different breeds in them and such....Sadly these low-life breeders are calling it something like a "toy" or "mini" Rottie and getting lots of money for the!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I did some research and it looks like they were bred from pugs and beagles(puggles?), actually reminds me of my sisters dog Junie who we believe is a beagle/terrier mix of some sort (they got her from humane society). 









I cant stand BYB's who take advantage of people by selling overpriced mutts.

I also found this on their official website in FAQ section.. wow just.. wow


*A Toy Rottweiler is a better choice breed to be a house pet:
less cumbersome indoors than a 100 lb. AKC Rottweiler
fits into your home, then into your lap
needs no special exercise, just runs around in the house
far less messy for clean up after accidents
won't rearrange your furniture for you--can't bump the coffee table across the floor!
will not intimidate your visitors or knock down small children 
will not raise your home insurance rates
won't pass gas--most big dogs do
won't lick your face, leaving slobber on you*


----------



## LindsayMaryland (Jan 4, 2012)

I would recommend Natural Balance Synergy for your new puppy. My Spaniel started on it as a puppy – she grew to be so healthy and beautiful and is still on this food – that’s why I like it so much – you can raise your dog on this extremely healthy dog food with really well-rounded nutrition and never have to switch. And she loooooves the taste – so much. I have another dog – a Lab with allergies – and he eats a different Natural Balance formula for dogs with allergies (Sweet Potato & Fish) – and he is doing great as well. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

*Our papillon puppy is on Wellness Super5 Mix and doing great on it. Once he is a year we will be changing him over to Wellness Core. *


----------



## vapricot (Feb 3, 2012)

How do you feed your puppies? Do you give them dog food? I'm thinking about giving my dog pet food, but I'm not sure it's healthy. I found many reviews (Animal Feed) about it, and not sure if it's worth buying.. What do you think?


----------

